# ECUs, Canbus & controls



## PacEmaker (Nov 22, 2018)

DrGee said:


> Are there folk on the forum who could advise further?


Sorry I can't help but if you plan on using Damien Maguire's VCU to control the Lexus Inverter/Transmission, have you started a project thread over at open inverter.org yet? I suspect that's the most likely place you'll get some support/know-how.


----------



## DrGee (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks so much, PaceMaker!
I suppose there must be enough nerds on openinverter who may be able to help. I hadn't realised they bother with vehicle electronics beyond motors and controllers. 
Much obliged!


----------



## PacEmaker (Nov 22, 2018)

I can't guarantee anyone will help with your project but there are guys there who are sniffing can busses in their own cars to try and figure out how to adapt hybrid drive units to ICE vehicles.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm looking at doing the same on a Corvette Z06 with headsup display. 

Unless someone volunteers the CANBUS control words for the instrument cluster, which I doubt exists anywhere, I think it's easiest to fake the signals that would normally come from the respective transducers and keep the BCM doing its CANBUS thing. One man's 2.5V 40PSI oil pressure is another's 2.5V 40% SOC.


----------

